# Vehicle Breakdown cover



## Karl Grabe (11 Oct 2006)

Vehical Breakdown cover (Abroad) - any info on best buys?


----------



## Miles (11 Oct 2006)

Hibernian offer Breakdown Assist as part of there standard comprehensive insurance cover. 

If you have done the ignition course I am finding Hibernian hard to beat as regards quotes. 

No affiliated to Hibernain by the way...


----------



## comanche (11 Oct 2006)

if you get insurance thru the AA (broker) you can get breakdown assist at a reduced price. Make sure that your insurance doesn't include breakdown cover already.


----------



## Humpback (11 Oct 2006)

FBD offer it as part of their policy as well.


----------



## Karl Grabe (11 Oct 2006)

I should have been a bit clearer - breakdown cover abroad.
There's the AA 5 star which seems expensive and europassist don't seem to deal ouside the "UK area". An email from Europassist mentioned two companies: 
Prestige             0494371505, Jardines            01  1026000 

Just wondering if anyone has had experience with these or others.


----------



## comanche (11 Oct 2006)

some domestic policies will cover you for a certain abroad with having to take extra protection...


----------



## vipera1 (30 Nov 2006)

Hi Karl,

I was insured twice with AA 5 star abroad. And I broke down both times !!. The AA were simply a nightmare to deal with *both* times. 
Look at alternatives if possible.

I am an ordinary punter, with *no *connection with any motoring, insurance or press company.


----------



## Jonathan H (4 Dec 2006)

some travel insurance companies include european motor assist.


----------



## huskerdu (5 Dec 2006)

I found RAC cheaper than the AA for vehicle breakdown abroad for my car.  
It can depend on the age of your car, however. Both have higher rates for
older cars, but the cut off point is different. I have an 7 year car, and 
the RAC only load the price for 8 year old cars. 

Can't comment on the service, as I didn't have to use it, thankfully.


----------



## Omega (9 Jan 2007)

Cornmarket offer an annual family policy - including European Motoring Cover (which is normally quite expensive in its own right) - for euro 73. This is by far he best value I've seen. I had cover with them for 2006, though I did not have a claim, so I don't know what they're like on that front.


----------



## CollyD (28 Mar 2007)

Would it not be cheaper to just rent a car over there for 30/40 Euro a day which would include break down cover?


----------



## bond-007 (28 Mar 2007)

vipera1 said:


> Hi Karl,
> 
> I was insured twice with AA 5 star abroad. And I broke down both times !!. The AA were simply a nightmare to deal with *both* times.
> Look at alternatives if possible.
> ...


Also the AA have a condition that if the cost of repairs/towing/returning the car home is more than the value of the car they simply won't do it. A real kick in the teeth for older car owners who must pay an increased premium to begin with.


----------



## bacchus (29 Mar 2007)

It may be provided by the car manufacturer if your car is less than 3 year old/100k kms, or if you have taken an extended warranty otherwise


----------

